

Daft Tunes - kayluhb
http://www.daftunes.com/

======
kayluhb
Daftunes is an interactive sound visualizing project. During playing a song,
you can enjoy some types of visualizing that synchronizes sound and lyrics,
also, it shows what people are doing with the lyrics from twitter.com.

Technology: HTML5, JavaScript, Three.js

